# Painting a 706



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone in here ever painted a penn 706z? I have one that I would like to get painted or I might just paint it myself if it is easy. How do you guys recommend doing it? Or who all does paint reels that can paint mine? 

Thanks


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Im having one done right now thru a guy Pompano Joe knows. He does dura coat on guns and its some pretty tough stuff. Not too pricey either but get with him for a price. Im sure he can help you out


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I painted one for Matt miller


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a few others I've painted


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Im having one done right now thru a guy Pompano Joe knows. He does dura coat on guns and its some pretty tough stuff. Not too pricey either but get with him for a price. Im sure he can help you out


Thanks


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> I painted one for Matt miller


Those look awesome!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pretty Reels*



bassassassin said:


> Those look awesome!


Almost too pretty to fish with! :thumbup:

Each battle scar on a reel brings back memories of how it got there. C2


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Those are some pretty nice looking reels there. Rick Champagne does the dura coat stuff on here. Look him up also.*


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

ive done a few dozen ..these are just some examples


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

@paul ...nice work


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Reel Painting*

























Just a couple duracoated reels I have done in the past, the Patriot is my favorite.


Rick C.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Squidder said:


> View attachment 74314
> 
> 
> View attachment 74315
> ...


What kinda prices something like that gonna run?


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Dont forget about this one rick :thumbsup:


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow super nice work!


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

cajun creationz said:


> ive done a few dozen ..these are just some examples



I have a Mitchell 402 and I would like to have it painted and have the drag replaced with the Penn HT-100 drag. How much would it be for you to do that?


----------

